# New Digital Modular Synth available now(great beta deal)



## Chandler (May 11, 2019)

The new synth from Melda Production has been released as a public beta. Its called MSoundfactory and its a synth that can do almost anything. It isn't done yet, but you can buy the beta now for a very low price. Later when it is released you can get the rest of the content. If you're a sound designer or you like Zebra you might want to check it out. It can already do a lot, but in the future it will get more such as new filters, spectral synthesis, granular synthesis and sample/multisample support. Anyway it available now for $99( or less if you have a discount code).

https://www.meldaproduction.com/MSoundFactory

Keep in mind this is a beta however, so do expect demo songs or presets. They're coming though.


----------



## Olivier1024 (May 14, 2019)

Chandler said:


> sample/multisample support



Will sample/multisample be like Iris2 (able to manage few samples) or like Kontakt/Falcon (able to manage hundreds of sample with velocity, RR ...) ?

and thank you for yours very informative videos.


----------



## Chandler (May 14, 2019)

Thanks. It will be like both I believe. I know multi velocity samples will be included and I assume RR because his drum machine already has this. There is also spectral synthesis planned, so the spectral mangling like in Iris or Harmor will be possible. Since its modular you could even do both at the same time. 

I can't say for sure what the feature set will be because those features haven't been developed yet, but these are my educated guesses based on what has been said and the general Melda philosophy.


----------



## Chandler (Jun 2, 2019)

Here is a video I made showing how to use some of the physical modeling synthesis in MSF.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 30, 2019)

Last few hours MSoundFactory Intro @ Euro 99. Does this now seem well worth cost ? Have Demo, and wavering. 
Use Omni 2.6 mainly, and long list of other synths ….. now including Massive-X. Where will MSF bring valuable new potential ? Must admit to weak synth technical chops. Heavy Preset / 3rd Pty libs user …..


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 30, 2019)

Hmm. If I were into sound design, this would be pretty cool. Not sure how much I would use it, but the GAS monster is starting to want it anyway. 

It sounds like you can use your own samples?


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 30, 2019)

THX !
Have not done much yet with own samples in Omni 2.6, but always time to start and learn.
Tough decision now, as jump to $199. will slam the door here ….


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 30, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> THX !
> Have not done much yet with own samples in Omni 2.6, but always time to start and learn.
> Tough decision now, as jump to $199. will slam the door here ….


Yes, same here.


----------



## Naro (Jun 30, 2019)

I'd been looking forward with great anticipation and eagerness to getting this one. I'd been watching the countdown timer in the email I'd received from MeldaProduction, and had placed the product in cart in readiness for my purchase a couple of hours before the €99 price period was set to end. But then when going to purchase it I found that the price had jumped from €99 to €199.

Even now, half an hour later, the clock is still showing as having close to 90 minutes left. Yet the price is at €199.

Confused and disappointed, somewhat.

Nonetheless, a great looking product! Well done, MeldaProduction!


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 30, 2019)

I downloaded the demo. It seems like a cool idea. But really, I still haven't really played with Omnisphere or even Reaktor, so I'm sure if I bought it, it would just sit there. So probably good I didn't waste my money.


----------



## Chandler (Jun 30, 2019)

It looks like the price has gone back to normal, but for those still interested I'll try to explain some of the good points of MSF. Not only does it have a many types of synthesis, but it lets you combine them in a number of different ways. Although it is fairly complete now, in the future there will be more things added such as granular synthesis, multi-samples, spectral synthesis, etc. All of those things will be added for free, so you won't have to pay for upgrades. Also this synth is currently in beta, but in the final release there will be more presets. One thing that may be of interest to those who don't like to program synths is the inclusion of devices. These are similar to macros, but they can be much more sophisticated. It will give you the ability to alter sounds to fit your project and of course you will be able to save your own presets for these devices. If there are any other questions let me know.


----------



## Chandler (Oct 24, 2019)

MSoundfactory has recently been updated and now it includes a sampler, which opens up a bunch of new possibilities. Its still in beta, but its quite usable as it is.


----------

